# Average size of a 7 month old Basset???



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone have experience with Bassets on here? I have a 7 month old male. His name is Roscoe and he weighs about 40 lbs right now. The breeder told me that he was going to be on the larger side of the breed. He said he should be around 60-65 pounds when fully mature. Around what age are they fully grown? I really hope he gets that big, but still healthy. He has a good build now, as I can still see his waist when standing above him. I feed him 3 cups of PureVita Chicken and Brown Rice per day. 


I had him on TOTW, but he didnt do well at all on that food. He had diarhea all the time, and his breath smelled horrible as did he. He has been doing GREAT on the PureVita. He has a beautiful coat and is full of energy now. Its kinda pricey though. I pay $40 for a 15ish lb bag.


Just wondering what size they are usualy at around 7 months. Also, how hold should he be when I allow him to breed? I know a woman who wants me to breed him with her female.


Here are some recent pics...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Check out huge those ears are...

Thats the longest I've ever seen in person...


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

No idea about the maturation of basset hounds, sorry.

Hmm... PureVita I haven't heard much about before. It seems to be fairly overpriced to me based on what is actually in it, though nothing is inherently wrong with it. I'm glad that it is working for you and your pooch. :smile:

Regarding breeding, he should not be bred based on ethics until he has proven himself as either a performance or correctly conformed animal. He should not be bred based on physical ability until 8-10 months old. He should not be bred based on physical maturity until 12-14 months old. He should not be bred based on mental maturity until 22-26 months old.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

For Bassets the recommended health testing that should be done are:


1. Gonioscopy (examination of the iridocorneal angle of the eye for abnormalities which may predispose the eye to the development of glaucoma) and eye examination, performed by a veterinary ophthalmologist, resulting in eligibility for Canine Eye Registry Foundation (CERF) registration.
2. Thrombopathia genetic testing is available through Dr. Mary Boudreaux's laboratory at Auburn University College of Veterinary Medicine (see Health Issues section for referral form).
3. von Willebrand’s factor antigen testing.
4. Thyroid testing, to include at least on full thyroid panel.
5. Radiographs (x-rays) of hips and elbows with evaluation by a recognized registry, e.g. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA), PennHip, Institute for Genetic Disease Control in Animals (GDC), Ontario Veterinary College (OVC).
6. Temperament evaluation, as evidenced by Puppy Aptitude Testing or American Temperament Test Society, Inc. (ATTS) certification.

From: Basset Hound Club of America


Most of these tests cannot be accurately done until 2 years of age because the dog is not fully developed until 2 years of age on average and many genetic disorders do not show up right away in the dog's life and breeding without doing health testing especially on a breed as commonly deformed as Bassets is very unethical. To bring a puppy into the world without doing everything possible to ensure the best probability of a healthy happy life is simply wrong and greedy. My suggestion is get into tracking or conformation to prove he's a prime example of the breed, you'll find mentors within the breed in those and they'll be extremely helpful in guiding you.

As for the maturation, he should be done growing height wise by about a year or so and then continue to fill out and the head may widen until about 2 years of age or longer, depends on the dog as an individual really.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

:smacks head: And, of course, health testing, too. Thank you, MandyPug.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh and a test for Brucelliosis too... It's like a doggie STD that can be pretty bad. Some sources say it can spread to humans too with too much skin to skin contact, but i'm not 100% on that. Best not to chance it anyways.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh good, I'm glad you all brought up health testing as well! Even if you don't want to "prove" your dog in conformation and/or tracking, the very least you will want to prove your dog in is health and healthy offspring! He won't really be mature enough and shouldn't be bred before he is 2 years old anyway, might as well get all the health testing done before you do so, just to make sure you're passing on healthy genes. Also, make sure you study up on both of your dogs' pedigrees so you know you aren't accidentally inbreeding! 

As far as his mature weight, that will probably also round off right around two years old. As was previously mentioned, they gain most of their height and length in the first year, then their bulk in the second year.


----------

